# Very Bad Range Day with Silhouette



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I need some advice and or help with my 14" Silhouette. I took iit to the range today for the first time to sight the gun and new scope in. I tried the scope from 25 yards first shot nothing on the paper to adjust to. Moved up to 7 yards just to see where it was hitting. It was extremely low, I adjusted the scope all the way up, still very low, moved back to 25 yards the rounds with the scope all the way up was approx. 1 foot low still. Checked the scope rings they are all right and seated. Went in and got my Ruger with the same scope, removed the scope and switched them out. Took 20 rounds to get the Ruger perfect again and the Buck Mark was still shooting a foot low with the other scope on it. Checked the rings for a second time good, did find the rear scope rail screw a little loose, tightened it up still no help. Took the scope off and used the iron sights on the gun still shooting low. Look at the barrel and the rifling crisp and clear. I am at a loss here, never ever not been able to sight any gun in. The gun was very good to shoot just would not hit the side of a barn. Any thoughts ? Love the gun but what the heck I have always heard nothing but good out of Browning Buck Mark.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My first thought was: "Shim the rear scope ring, to raise the impact point." Place the shim _within the ring_, at the bottom, below the scope tube.
But it looks as if there is not enough room, between scope and pistol barrel, to accommodate that.
So you may also have to use one size higher scope rings, to allow shimming room.

Another thought: See if there is _any_ fore-and-aft play, between the ring clamps and the mounting rail. If the crossbars of the rings are not tight fits in the rail's grooves, play, and misalignment, may result.

Further thought: The mounting rail may not be parallel with the pistol-barrel's bore. It may taper, front to back. If that's the case, you could also shim the mounting rail.

Jean and I will be on vacation from tomorrow, 02/25, through Tuesday, 03/05.
We'll be visiting the California granddaughter.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

jstanfield103 said:


> I need some advice and or help with my 14" Silhouette. I took iit to the range today for the first time to sight the gun and new scope in. I tried the scope from 25 yards first shot nothing on the paper to adjust to. Moved up to 7 yards just to see where it was hitting. It was extremely low, I adjusted the scope all the way up, still very low, moved back to 25 yards the rounds with the scope all the way up was approx. 1 foot low still. Checked the scope rings they are all right and seated. Went in and got my Ruger with the same scope, removed the scope and switched them out. Took 20 rounds to get the Ruger perfect again and the Buck Mark was still shooting a foot low with the other scope on it. Checked the rings for a second time good, did find the rear scope rail screw a little loose, tightened it up still no help. Took the scope off and used the iron sights on the gun still shooting low. Look at the barrel and the rifling crisp and clear. I am at a loss here, never ever not been able to sight any gun in. The gun was very good to shoot just would not hit the side of a barn. Any thoughts ? Love the gun but what the heck I have always heard nothing but good out of Browning Buck Mark.


Very frustrating ,you were supposed to be enjoying the gun..shoots low without the scope,,hmm,how low without the scope mounted?


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

About a foot low at 25 yards, just seems to be all over the place. Yes very frustrating


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, a foot low at 25 yards? That's a super nice looking Browning too. Does not seem the kind of gun that would have that problem.


----------

